# Cincinnati Chili Recipe



## cemab4y (Jan 15, 2011)

I know that Texas chili is a tradition. But, Cincinnati Ohio, is a chili "mecca".  For a change of pace, try this recipe. You must BOIL the ground beef. The chili is Greek in origin, and it uses mediterranean spices. I live in Afghanistan, and I eat in the chow hall. I would just love to have a platter of 5-way now. 




Genuine Cincinnati Chili
Serves/Makes: 6    |   Difficulty Level: 3    |   Ready In: 2-5 hrs

Ingredients:
2 pounds ground beef
2 medium onions, chopped
1 quart water
1 can (16 oz. size) tomatoes
1 1/2 teaspoon vinegar
1 teaspoon Worcestershire
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 bay leaves
6 servings hot cooked spaghetti
1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 carton (11 to 12 oz. size) oyster crackers
1 cup chopped onion, optional
1 can kidney beans, heated, optional

Directions:
Mix ground beef, onions and water in pan. Simmer until beef turns brown. Add tomatoes, with liquid, vinegar, Worcestershire, chili powder, cumin, allspice, salt, cayenne, cinnamon, garlic powder and bay leaves. Cover. Simmer 3 hours. 

The fat will float if there is time, chill and lift off fat layer. If not, spoon off fat. 

For basic three way chili, serve chili on spaghetti and top with cheese. Pass oyster crackers; For 4 way chili, add chopped onion. For five way chili, spoon heated kidney beans on top.


----------



## fairmanjd (Feb 5, 2011)

The first time one of my yankee friends recommended putting chili on sphagetti, I didn't know what to think. Tried it, liked it; but I still prefer serving it with Jiffy Cornbread.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 5, 2011)

Reading you loud and clear. At the Hard Times Cafe, in Alexandria VA, you can get your Cincinnati chili served on spaghetti, with sweet cornbread on the side. It would not be the chili "experience" ;without the cornbread!


----------



## fairmanjd (Feb 5, 2011)

In Okinawa, the locals eat short grain rice as a staple. If you cook it properly, it comes out somewhat "sticky"... it's delicious. I hope none of my fellow Texans will think too ill of me when I say I MIGHT have ladeled some chili over the top; and I MIGHT have enjoyed it .


----------



## TexMass (Feb 5, 2011)

Ron White told a funny story;
"While out on the road I performed in Cincinnati, OH and after the show I decided to go down the street and find something to eat.  When I walked out to the side walk I looked to my left and saw Gold Star Chili House and to my right was Blue Ribbon Chili.  I stopped in to one of them and sat at the counter and said to the guy working that 'I'm from TX and didn't know they liked Chili up here'.  The guy spun around and said 'Sir, I'll have you know that Cincinnati has been labeled as the Chili capitol of the World'.  Well that talk kinda pissed me off and I told him 'well friend, If I'd a known you was haveing a contest I'd a brung me a Mexican with a goat and an onion and we'd a whup yo ass'!


----------

